# Harlequin Rasbora Jungle



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

This is my Harlequin Rasbora Jungle I hope to give it some shape after the web-nar. I will be giving away some of the plants to stock my sons friends 30 gal mostly from this mess to recover some space to work with. I am trying to grow a foreground in my hospital tank now being used as a grow-out tank. This is a 55gal that has been growing for about 6 years now. Thanks to APC for getting the plants healthy and the algae at bay its time for some shape to it.

Tony


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

It sure is a jungle. I bet the fish are loving it.


----------



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

I wish you had a better pic! Tank looks cool from what I can see. Is there any way you can put up a better pic?


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

I just don't see how to get it better with the 600x600 size limit I see others do somehow. But I will take one at night so the right side won't have the reflection from outside.

Tony


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

use photobucket to upload your photos for free
http://photobucket.com/ 
and just copy paste the IMG link (by double clicking the IMG link under each uploaded photo) into the text of your post


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

Here is a better pic. I see the link but It does not come through...


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

I think I got it. Took awhile.

Tony








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## FishandTurtleJunkie (Apr 14, 2007)

Refreshing to see a planted tank with low-light plants and a laid back scape.


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank-you FishandTurtleJunkie I am trying to give it some kind of shape now.


----------



## demen45 (Mar 6, 2009)

With that much sunlight coming into your tank, do you have any algae problem?


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

I get some but do excel for co2 anyway so that keeps it in check. The tank will be sliding 7 feet away from the window in the near future so it will be intersting to see if it gets less algae.


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

Update major rework on right side. After my next club meeting I plan on doing the left side too.


----------



## anhtu402 (Jan 11, 2009)

how many rasboras?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your changes are looking good! Now you need to get your hands on some low growers for a midground and foreground. I bet your local club can help you there! Great work!


----------



## davesurfer (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow...very healthy looking crypt forest!! Man those red crypts you have are very tall, do you know which type they are? I like the rasbora schools.


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

There are 11 rasboras in the tank. I think the crypts are just the wentis but that bed is like 6 years of growth. I am working on growing a foreground in a grow-out tank right now.

Tony


----------



## davesurfer (Jan 17, 2009)

1aqumfish said:


> There are 11 rasboras in the tank. I think the crypts are just the wentis but that bed is like 6 years of growth. I am working on growing a foreground in a grow-out tank right now.
> 
> Tony


Yeah 6 years will do that. Ever have the dreaded "crypt melt"?

I planted glosso and HC for my foreground and doing it emersed right now so they can form a nice carpet before filling the tank. Was slow starting off and there's some tricks and lessons to be learned but the HC is really taking off now after a month.


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

I have never experienced that I have put the new plants into a lot of tanks 3 here and two friends tanks I think the water is good for them here.


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

So I did the left side Monday on my day off. Took the machete to it. I am much happier with it but I think it still needs some more work.
Any comments?

Tony


----------

